# Is this chicks growth stunted??



## Mimi0212

My birds are currently raising four chicks, the first three seem to be doing just fine, but the last one I'm a bit worried for. I'm not sure if it's growing properly or if it's growth is stunted? There is a two day difference between the third (Lutino) and the fourth. I just want to make sure things are going properly before I step in. Thanks!


----------



## RexiesMuM

I don't have alot of experience with stunted babies but from the pictures i have seen it looks stunted to me and the skin looks quite red on all of them not sure if its just the lighting


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

Looks normal to me,there is always a size difference with bird syblings until they are grown,young birds grow at extremely fast rates,very young ones can double their size in a day,so having a two days difference should be normal for size if the third baby was smaller then the fouth,he may be stunted or fed less.but it should be fine othetwise


----------



## Mimi0212

RexiesMuM said:


> I don't have alot of experience with stunted babies but from the pictures i have seen it looks stunted to me and the skin looks quite red on all of them not sure if its just the lighting


I think the red skin is just the lighting, the pictures were taken last night and the room didn't have much light  That aside, out of curiosity, what would happen if their skin was actually that red?

Regarding the stunted chick, are their any steps I need to take now? I really want to give the little one a chance


----------



## RexiesMuM

Red dry skin is a sign of dehydration and stunting here's a photo that might help from srtiels
http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=Stunted-baby-illus-Copy.jpg


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

If the skin is red it is a sign of dehydration.the chicks are very obviously well fed.  i did think twice about his head shape,seems a bit odd to me but is probably normal...experts?

Honestly,if he is stunted,he is very well fed so i dont think you would need handfeed. If hes stunted,it may be a hirth defect...


----------



## RexiesMuM

This sticky has alot of usefull info that will help you determine whats best , Since i have no experience with stunted babies 
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27514


----------



## Cryren8972

He doesn't look stunted to me. Feeding more than three babies, sometimes the parents will feed the youngest last. It will cause the chick to grow a little slower, but there need not be any intervention unless you see them not feeding him at all. They all actually look really normal. If you do decide to intervene, feed the older baby, and let them have more to feed the younger one. You can always add more soft foods, so that they have an easier time of it, and some pellet companies offer a breeding pellet that also helps the parents with nutrition while trying to feed babies.

My take on it is that they're perfectly OK. I would let them be for now and just keep a watch.


----------



## srtiels

Yes....he is showing very obvious signs of stunting....which is the over-sized back of the skull, undersized wings, over-sized eyes, bulgy nares, and reddening to the lower back and body. His feet growth looks fine, which if they were also undersized would be a sign of stunting due to malnutrition. This little ones stunting is a result of the density of the food fed, meaning not enough fluid content. The parents are feeding him, but *you* will have to supplement feed. http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-feeding-chicks-in-the-nest.html


----------



## Mimi0212

srtiels said:


> Yes....he is showing very obvious signs of stunting....which is the over-sized back of the skull, undersized wings, over-sized eyes, bulgy nares, and reddening to the lower back and body. His feet growth looks fine, which if they were also undersized would be a sign of stunting due to malnutrition. This little ones stunting is a result of the density of the food fed, meaning not enough fluid content. The parents are feeding him, but *you* will have to supplement feed. http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-feeding-chicks-in-the-nest.html


Thank you! I'll start supplementing him today. How long should I keep helping with the feedings?


----------



## srtiels

Just keep an eye on the little one. The parents are feeding him, it is just that they are not including enough fluids. 

You can check the crop several times a day and assist feed as needed for several days to a week. What you will do is place your fingertip against the crop. Press on it gently. It should feel soft and flexible, and when you remove your fingertip there is not a dimple/dent left from pressing the crop. If the crop feels real firm and leaves a slight dent/dimple for 2-10 seconds after you remove your fingertip this is a sign the crop contents needs a little more fluids. 

Mix up a dilute formula. You might want to add a pinch of garlic powder and a little bit of plain yogurt to the mix. Feed slowly and carefully. This pix will help in mixing small amounts for assist feeding. (double click for a larger view, copy, save and print for reference.

Forunitely stunting is a reversible problem, and your little one is not in the advanced stages. (the first pix show obvious stunting on a baby, and where to look.)


----------



## Mimi0212

Thank you so much for all the information, Susanne! I'm glad I can help reverse this  


Thank you everyone else for your help!


----------



## Cryren8972

You're welcome, I'm sorry I gave you bad info. I've actually had babies look like this before and they turned out fine. But I did have to remove the older sibling. I'm learning new stuff on here all the time! =)


----------



## Mimi0212

Cryren8972 said:


> You're welcome, I'm sorry I gave you bad info. I've actually had babies look like this before and they turned out fine. But I did have to remove the older sibling. I'm learning new stuff on here all the time! =)


LOL! No apology needed, I welcome every bit of information and store it for further reference  I'm also learning new stuff here all the time, it's wonderful!


----------



## Mimi0212

Here are some recent pictures of the chick, I've noticed the change on a daily basis, but I need to know if he's doing fine or is there something else I should do to help him out.


----------



## srtiels

YES!!!....the little one looks a whole lot better. The crop looks a little tight looking, meaning he is still not getting enough fluids for his age. So assist feed a dilute formula, and use the coconut water as the fluid for just a few more days (3-5 days) till he/she is just a little older then the parents can resume all the feedings. Good job


----------



## Mimi0212

srtiels said:


> YES!!!....the little one looks a whole lot better. The crop looks a little tight looking, meaning he is still not getting enough fluids for his age. So assist feed a dilute formula, and use the coconut water as the fluid for just a few more days (3-5 days) till he/she is just a little older then the parents can resume all the feedings. Good job


OMG! YAY! You've made my day! I'm going to keep on feeding it, I'm so glad I've helped him  Thank you so much!


----------



## srtiels

Thanks....may I have your permission to use the before and after pix's to make a collage showing a stunted chick, and how it improved with supplemental feedings? I am working on a book called 'Watch Me Grow' and would like to include your baby. Can you PM or email ([email protected]) the babies name and your name to add to the illustration? TIA


----------



## Mimi0212

srtiels said:


> Thanks....may I have your permission to use the before and after pix's to make a collage showing a stunted chick, and how it improved with supplemental feedings? I am working on a book called 'Watch Me Grow' and would like to include your baby. Can you PM or email ([email protected]) the babies name and your name to add to the illustration? TIA


Of course!! I'll send you the information you want


----------



## srtiels

Thank you  it is much appreciated. If you can also send a pix of him against a plain light background and a side view that would be great. Or against the cloth he/she was on in the first pix of the thread.


----------



## Mimi0212

srtiels said:


> Thank you  it is much appreciated. If you can also send a pix of him against a plain light background and a side view that would be great. Or against the cloth he/she was on in the first pix of the thread.


You're welcome! I just PM'd you my name and the chicks name. I'll take the pictures tomorrow, my lighting isn't the best right now, I'll send them as soon as I have them.


----------



## Mimi0212

Susanne, I apologize for the delay on posting the new pictures of the chick, but it's been a bit hectic here. 

This one as taken a few days ago 











This one was taken today











I have a couple of questions, when I took the first picture a few days ago, Piccolo had a red spot on his crop. He no longer has it, but I'm just curious as to what it might be. Here's a picture











I've noticed that the parents are feeding the chicks less now, since they are older, all over one month by now. Will this affect the youngest chicks growth? Do I need to hand feed it?


----------



## srtiels

The red spot would have been where a pinfeather was plucked out. It looks like the parents are plucking some pinfeathers from his/her back. Also it looks like Piccolo is going to be a pearl. if the mother is not a pearl, then this little one would be a female.


----------



## Mimi0212

srtiels said:


> The red spot would have been where a pinfeather was plucked out. It looks like the parents are plucking some pinfeathers from his/her back. Also it looks like Piccolo is going to be a pearl. if the mother is not a pearl, then this little one would be a female.


Ouch! Poor baby  Mom has gone on a plucking spree, she wants another clutch  All three chicks are missing a lot of feathers, the crests are gone already, I feel horrible. I was told not to take the nest box down since Piccolo is not fully feathered yet. If I take him out now and hand feed, since his so far behind on his growth, how many times a day would I have to feed him?? I honestly don't have space for more babies, I do not want another clutch, besides it would be their third this year :wacko:


----------



## roxy culver

The third clutch is a lot easier to prevent. If you're going to hand feed him you can definitely remove the box just don't be surprised if she lays an egg after the box is gone. He should get three feedings a day (6-6-12) at 10% of his body weight. He's looking very good!!!


----------



## Mimi0212

roxy culver said:


> The third clutch is a lot easier to prevent. If you're going to hand feed him you can definitely remove the box just don't be surprised if she lays an egg after the box is gone. He should get three feedings a day (6-6-12) at 10% of his body weight. He's looking very good!!!


Thank you!! Couple more questions, if she does lay an egg after the box is gone, should I leave it there or just take it out? Will it affect the male in any way if I remove the box, I feel bad for him, he's doing such a good job with the babies now, and I don't want to do anything that will cause him any stress.


----------



## roxy culver

Nope, once the babies have fledged they really don't need the box anymore. So its best to remove it. I haven't had to deal with a third clutch before, I would say leave the egg and see if she sits on it, if she doesn't then it was obviously aborted and you can remove it. If you don't want it hatching you can boil it, that's the extreme way to do it.


----------



## nassrah

I just love the little one s name Piccolo So cute Glad to know theyre all doing fine X x


----------

